# Evolução anual



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 18:53)

Achei este gráfico interessante. Um ano inteiro sem anomalia. Já não deve acontecer uma coisa destas há vários anos.





Existem mesmo localidades de Espanha e do sul de França com anomalia negativa.

Fonte:
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/global_temp_accum.shtml


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2008 às 18:33)

*Resumo: Ano de 2007*

*O Ano de 2007 em Faro*:

Registou-se  uma anomalia positiva na temperatura em Faro, onde destaca-se os meses de Janeiro, Abril, Agosto e Dezembro como os meses mais frios mesmo inferiores à média.





Quanto ao nível da precipitação 2007 foi um ano seco, o Inverno e a Primavera foram secos, o Verão pode considerar-se extremamente chuvoso, em Agosto registou-se 54 mm num só dia o total foi de 59 mm nunca antes tinha chovido tanto como em neste ano, o Outuno foi normal, o mês de Dezembro foi dentro do normal.





pedir aos moderadores para mudarem e eliminarem este tópico já que existe um igual aberto pelo Dan. Obrigado


----------

